# TREK SESSION 10 geklaut Nürnberg / Bayern, 27.08.2009



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,

eine bitte.

In Nürnberg wurde leider wieder zugeschlagen und zwar heute Nacht. Wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!!!!
Mein geliebtes Rad ist weg!  

Fahrradbeschreibung

Rahmen: Trek Session 10, small, weiß

Dämpfer: Manitou Revox

Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC3 WC 2009, weiß!!!! (normal grau), silberne standrohre

Bremsen: Avid Code 203mm, schwarz, rote Straitline hebel, Blaue Goodridge Leitungen

Laufräder: Hadley HR Nabe, Marzocchi VR Nabe, Spank 24" !!!!! Felgen

Sattel: Schwarz mit roter umrandung, Rennrad Sattel

Vorbau: Tioga

Antrieb: Funn kurbeln, E13 Bashguard schwarz, Sram X9 /X7 Ausstattung







Hinweise bitte sofort an die *Polizei *und an *hake-(ät)gmx.de *oder per (at) ride-fx.de weitergeben.


Danke Jungs.

Gruss

Julian


----------



## mauwges (27. August 2009)

Wo wurde es denn geklaut (Stadtteil, Keller, etc.) ?
Wars abgeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

Hi,


Stadtteil St. Lorenz, 
Keller ja, 
Kellerraum tür wohl wegen anderer Mieter unabgeschlossen, 
Kellerabteil abgeschlossen!! Fahrrad selbst nicht abgeschlossen.
Haustür normal nachts abgeschlossen, tagsüber nur mit schlüssel zu öffnen.

Tür in Innenhof normal immer abgeschlossen, manchmal anscheinend nicht.
lässt sich auch nicht mit anderen Mietern abstimmen da man bei denen auf unverständniss trifft.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (27. August 2009)

ooojeee schweine oder ??
viel erfolg beim suchen und viel glück
hoffentlich findest ihn wieder


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. August 2009)

hau dem schweinehund von diem auch noch eine von mir drüber......

sowas is ne sauerrei.....


trauer mit dir isn tolles rad.....

hoffe du bekommst es wieder


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. August 2009)

ich glaub ja nicht dass es in unserer gegend so gleich wieder zu sehen sein wird...

trotzdem viel erfolg...


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

naja wenigstens noch ein neuees Session10 gefunden aber das Geld tut schon weh  Samstag mal holen damit ich wenigstens den Frust weg-riden kann.


----------



## numb87 (27. August 2009)

alles dreckige wic***r..
wünsch dir viel erfolg


----------



## sniper4076 (27. August 2009)

jo ruf mal paar leute in nbg an die sollen die augen offen halten allein der rahmen sticht raus! und in all bekannten bikeparks mal ne mail mit bild hinnschicken das die des evtl aushängen wäre etz mal so meine idee!
und wennst weist wers wahr was ich bezweifle sag bescheid den hau ich so lang durch die speichen bis er freiwwilig durchspringt  
ne des is ne sauerrei sowas kost ja nich unbedingt 2,99 so ein bike *********** echt!
muss aber wieder mal geziehlt gewesen sein 

viel glück trotzdem und wenn ich was weiß sag ich bescheid

lg sniper


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

Danke für die Tipps Jungs!


----------



## Standrohr (27. August 2009)

wird wohl echt gezielt gewesen sein... irgendwer hat dich bestimmt öfter mit dem rad ins gebäude verschwinden sehen

schleppe deshalb mein radel auch immer mit in meine wohnung

good luck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (27. August 2009)

wenn man nicht wirklich alels niet und nagelfest macht.....

warscheilich erkennt der idiot nicht mal den wahren wert von dem bike


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (27. August 2009)

sicherlich ist das keine schlechte idee bei bikeparks bilder aufzuhängen, aber wenn der jenige das sieht, ist dann auch wieder schlecht oder?? er wird sicherlich jetzt das bike bisschen bei sich im keller verstecken bis ruhe kommt dann paar änderungen am bike machen so dass es nich auffällt und somit dann auch evtl. rumheizen 
viel erfolg wünsch ich dir hoffentlich kriegst dein bike wieder das wircklich eine schweinerei


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

der kann gern viel aenderugnen machen das hat viele custom dellen


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

mein hardtails teht jetzt schon oben und mein neues session 10 wird au nurnoch oben stehen


----------



## skuddn (28. August 2009)

sauerei ey.... drück dir die daumen dasses wieder bekommst. und den kerl inne finger
und dann immer schön inne wohnung stellen und inne hausratvsersicherung mit rein nehmen. dann bekommstes wieder wennse bei dir einbrechen und es klauen


----------



## julzzz (28. August 2009)

jow so dumm ist man nur einmal im leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-Session-10-...eile?hash=item4ceab0c516&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


hmmm-na solangs das nicht ist... ?


----------



## julzzz (28. August 2009)

ne den link haben mir schon viele leute geschickt das gehoert nem typ aus leipzig wollte ich schonmal kaufen bevor ich meins dann geholt hab aber vielen dank das ihr die augen offen haltet!


----------



## jumpgun (1. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trek-Session-10-...eile?hash=item4ceab0c516&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jumpgun (1. September 2009)

oh, ich seh grad das wurde schon erwähnt... naja, dennoch viel erfolg, ich fühle mit dir, mir ging es anfang des jahres auch so...


----------



## Rockstoff (3. September 2009)

Der Schmerz isr groß, die Wut noch größer...
Wenn ich den Dieb mit deinem Bike sehe dann gibts erstmal was auf die Birne! 
Mir wurde auch schon eins geklaut, ist leider nie mehr aufgetaucht, hab ganz München auf den Kopf gestellt 
Viel Glück bei der Suche! Und wie gesagt, wenn ich was sehe dann meld ich mich! 

Dave


----------



## julzzz (3. September 2009)

Hey Dave,

ja du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Eifnach ne Sauerei solche Unmenschen sollen mal arbeiten gehen :> Danke digga 

mfg
Julzzz


----------



## Rockstoff (3. September 2009)

Hey, 

nicht der Rede wert, da es mir selbst schon einmal passiert ist helfe ich gerne  

Dave


----------



## julzzz (4. September 2009)

Hey Dave,

nur bedenke jemand der auf dem Bike sitzt muss nicht zwangsweise die Dumpfbacke sein die bei mir eingestiegen ist  Anfangs hatte ich auch so vorstellunge wenn ich jemanden auf meinem Bike sehe mach ich ihn platt aber was wenn das nur der arme Käufer ist der dann eh um sein Geld von jenem Typen betrogen wurde und dann kreigt er auch noch dick eins auf die Birne mhmh 

Cya
Julzzz


----------



## Rockstoff (4. September 2009)

Sowas nennt man dann Schicksal xD 
Natürlich würde ich die auf dem Rad sitzende Person nicht mit einem Kinhacken aus seinem Fahrvergügen bringen. 
Wenns nötig ist "beschatte ich den Versächtigen", und schau wo er hinfährt. Ein Abus Schloss ans Rad und dann steht erstmal alles.  Wenn der Verdächtige dann wirklich der Täter ist flüchtet er womöglich, aber nicht umbedingt. Könnte ja auch der Käufer sein xD

Dave


----------



## DidNotFinish (4. September 2009)

fahrräder klauen find ich doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. September 2009)

es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der mit raD NICHT DER DIEB IST:

ein ansatz könnte vllt. sein, dass es die gabel so weiß garnet regulär zu kaufen gab - hats iwie nur wenige gegeben -oder ich verwechsle jetzt was...


----------



## DidNotFinish (6. September 2009)

Die Gabel gibt's normal Net in weiß


----------



## julzzz (6. September 2009)

Richtig das son ziemliches Unikat genauso wie die Bremsen, Straitlinehebel blaue Goodridge Leitungen hinten nen weißen Bremssattel weil ich meinen im Frühjahr in der schweiz gekocht habe :> Aber naja ist jetzt bald 2 Wochen her hab wenig Hoffnung, und selbst wenn der Finanzielle Schaden ist eh da und das neue Session10 zum Glück auch!


----------



## Rockstoff (6. September 2009)

Ich frage mich nur:
Wie wird man ein solches Fahrrad los, und wenn man einen Interessenten hat, zu welchem Preis? 
Der der sich solch ein Fahrrad kauft versteht etwas davon, wenn der Dieb es zu einem Spott Preis von rund 1000â¬ oder weniger verkaufen mÃ¶chte wird dieser sicher stutzig.
Wer weiss, vielleicht ist das Rad schon lÃ¤ngst im Ausland, und wird selbst vom Dieb genutzt.

Dave


----------



## DidNotFinish (6. September 2009)

Letzteres + in Einzelteilen verkauft triffts am ehesten


----------



## julzzz (7. September 2009)

Hey,

jepp aber selbst in Einzelteile falle manche davon extrem auf ;> Das ist auch so meine letzte Hoffnung. Oder so ein Toy hat es geklaut laesst es jetzt eingie Zeit im Keller und ist dann so doof hier in Nbg damit umher zu fahren weil er nicht wirklich weiss auf was er da sitzt :>

vlg


----------



## DidNotFinish (7. September 2009)

so siehts wohl aus.

irgendwann kriegt man ihn noch.


----------



## Rockstoff (7. September 2009)

Der weiss das Rad zu schätzen. Sonst hätte er es doch nicht so gezielt aus dem Kellerabteil geklaut. Und ich denke nicht das er mit dem Gerät eine Spritztour in Nbg 
unternehmen wird, das wäre zu doof. 
Wie gesagt, könnte schon überall sein.


----------



## julzzz (8. September 2009)

bike wurde gesichet details auf anfrage ;> muss ja ned jeder wissen ;>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (8. September 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man diese Threads für Mitglieder lesbar machen. Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. Das schränkt zwar den Leserkreis etwas ein aber wer weiß für was es gut ist. 
Einer der sich auskennt, kennt auch das Forum.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir das du es wiederkriegst und Typ runterfällt und sich die Langfinger bricht.


----------



## DidNotFinish (8. September 2009)

einer der sich auskennt. traut sich net mit so nem rad in der gleichen stadt aufzutauchen.


----------



## julzzz (8. September 2009)

jo aber das mit thread fuer mitgleider ist gut wie mach ich das? xD


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. September 2009)

Geht net meines Wissens. Außerdem kann sich ja jeder anonym anmelden.


----------



## julzzz (8. September 2009)

najo eintrag aendern und gut is ;> thx for /dev/brain


----------



## julzzz (10. September 2009)

JEAH  xD Hab mein Bike gestern in der Südstadt gefunden *dance*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (10. September 2009)

ist es wieder bei dir?


oida heut früh war terror. 
ganz übler.


----------



## Lumpi247 (10. September 2009)

Fett, das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten! Hat man auch den Übeltäter gleich mit erwischt und kräftig übers Knie gelegt?


----------



## laertes (10. September 2009)

Hi,

glückwunsch das das Bike wieder bei Dir ist.

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## julzzz (10. September 2009)

Heyho,

hab das Bike selbst beim rumsuchen gefunden, Polizei alamiert. Die haben nun scheinbar auch den Täter. Der Typ war der Meinung weil er den Rahmen so halb Schwarz lackiert hat kann er sich damit rumtreiben xD ist ja nicht so als ob man nen geklauten getunten weissen Porsche einfach mal die Motorhaube schwarz lackiert und sich denkt so jetzt erkennt mich keiner. War also voll die Leuchte   Werde es wohl in ner Woche von der Polizei wieder erhalten *dance* *hypf* *freu* nur hab ich jetzt 3 Session 10


----------



## Mr.Donut (10. September 2009)

na dann mal glückwunsch....

Nem kollegen hatten die auch mal sein rad geklaut und er hatte es ein halbes jahr später wieder bekommen, weil die täter so blöd waren es als ,,fluchtfahrzeug´´ zu nutzen bei autoradiodiebstählen...Da wurden die gepackt und das rad fiel dann auch auf..


----------



## DidNotFinish (10. September 2009)

joa das haben wir auch schon vermutet,

das der täter vllt. gleich von seinem checker kommt und mim rad wie gewohnt abhaun will. 

dann hätte man auch ein fluchtfahrzeug....


----------



## Rockstoff (10. September 2009)

Da du nun 3 Treks hast kannst du mir ja eins schenken 
Glückwunsch! Der Täter war wohl nicht vorsichtig genug! Wieviele km liegen denn zwischen dem Tatort und dem Fundort? 
Gruß,
Dave


----------



## DidNotFinish (10. September 2009)

das dürften vllt. luftlinie 1-2km sein.


----------



## crankriders (10. September 2009)

Ja tust mir auf jeden Fall leid, mir wurden 
auch schon innerhalb von 4 Jahren 2 Kona SS´s geklaut.
Obwohl wir im Haus wohnen und ne gute Garage haben,
und im guten Viertel wohnen, diese Lackaffen müssen mich
 ausspioniert haben, aber naja zum glück gut versichert gewesen.

Deswegen rate ich jeden dazu, sich eine ordentliche Versicherung
zu holen, das geld ist es Wert, den ich habe immer bis zu 90 % 
von Neupreis wieder-bekommen.

mfG

dave


----------



## Rockstoff (10. September 2009)

OMG,  
Ein paar Meter gefahren und sich in Sicherheit geglaubt, so ein Pfosten. 
Naja, somit hat sich ja das Thema ja erledigt, und ich muss nicht mehr nach dem Bike ausschau halten. ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julzzz (10. September 2009)

Hey crankrider, ja sag mir mal welche Versichrung das macht. Die meisten Hausrat hoeren da bei 1500 Euro auf dafuer kann mans ich dann die Gabel versichern lassen ;> Obwohl ich ja eher grad an nem gps modul fuern lenker denk das man per sms aktiviert :>

Rockstoff: Jeppa brauchst niemand vom Rad pusten


----------



## crankriders (11. September 2009)

HI julzzz,


*das ist keine billige Hausrat, das ist ne Bike-Ass Vollkasko Versicherung,
Ich zahle da jährlich 184,-  ein , aber bekomme wie gesagt, fast 90 - 95 % wieder also , Mein Kona Stab Supreme aus dem Jahre 2oo8 , was ich im 2oo8 neu gekauft habe für 5000,- und es noch mit ner Fox 40 RC 2 Akira-Tuning umghebaut hatte hatte nen wert von 5500 , für die Summe habe ich es bei meiner Versicherung versichern lassen, deren Name übrigens *
*
" **P & P - Pergande & Pöthe " und wo es mir geklaut wurde habe ich nach knapp 3 Wochen des wartens 5200,- wieder bekommen.
die haben zwar paar nervige eigenschaften, so das man jeden zweiten Monat einen InspektionsNachweiß an die schicken muss usw.. , aber wenn man Konekts in der Branche hat ist es ja egal und ne Inspektion, wenn man sie nicht selber durchführt, dann lässt man sie eh alle 2 Monate machen.
Also ich bin echt zu frieden, da mir jetzt aber schon 1 Bike über die Firma geklaut wurde zahle ich halt monatlich 5,- mehr, aber das 
passt schon, dafür das ich das neue jetzt für 6300,- versichert habe und wenn es dieses Jahr wegkommt bekomme ich 6100,-
wenns nächstes Jahr weg ist dann 5600 , übernächstes 4900 usw...

ich kann Sie jedem nur empfehlen
echt
*


----------



## DidNotFinish (11. September 2009)

danke. 


ah naja das mit den inspektionen ist etwas nervig. 

ich lass keinen pfuscher radshop an mein rad umschrauben.

aber super tipp!


----------



## julzzz (11. September 2009)

hrhr das laesst sich regeln  super da werd ich auch versichern danke crankrider


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. September 2009)

ich sags ja immer wieder: Städte sind böse und gefährlich! außerdem kann man am land besser Biken.

wohn zwar grad unter der woche auch net daheim, bin aber froh, wenn ich am we raus aus der gstingat´n stodt kumm...


----------



## laertes (11. September 2009)

crankriders schrieb:


> HI julzzz,
> 
> 
> *das ist keine billige Hausrat, das ist ne Bike-Ass Vollkasko Versicherung,
> Ich zahle da jährlich 184,-  ein , aber bekomme wie gesagt, fast 90 - 95 % ...*



Komisch, in meiner Hausratsversicherung, die ca. das gleiche kostet, ist mein Bike mit 100% Neuwert (bei Diebstahl) versichert und ich muss keine komischen Inspektionen an die Versicherung schicken... 

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## crankriders (12. September 2009)

Ja gerne kein Problem, 

ja das mit den Inspektionen ist für mich schon ok, da da nie was dran gemacht wird, die schreiben immer nur was auf, damit die Versicherung 
beruhigt ist.

@ laertes

Ja das Deine Hausrat das zu 100% zahlt wenn es weg ist, ist mir zwar 
ein wenig seltsam, den ich kenn keine Hausrat die mir 6000 ,- für mein geklautes bike geben würde, aber wenns stimmt hast Du echt glück.
die meisten Hausrat gehen auch nur von 6-22 Uhr , wenns in ner anderen Zeit geklaut wird haften Sie nicht zu 100 % oder irgend sowas, ließ Dir mal Deinen Vertrag genau durch.


mfG

dave


----------



## julzzz (12. September 2009)

Hey Jungs,

also bis 2000 Euro Wert ist ne Hausrat oke. Hab da mal rumgesucht sonst wollen die meist 8% des Wertes als Jahresbeitrag was dann bei 7000 ca 560 Euro sind, viel zu viel! Laertes bei wem bist du?

mfg
Julzzz


----------



## BergabHeizer (13. September 2009)

glückwunsch das es wieder hast, etz kommts ins bett mit rein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crankriders (13. September 2009)

julzzz schrieb:


> also bis 2000 Euro Wert ist ne Hausrat oke.
> 
> mfg
> Julzzz





ja genau, so kenne ich die Hausrat´s - Versicherungen und deswegen sind das die reinsten abzocker, also wenn es jedem Wert ist, das er seine Kohle wieder bekommt, falls es geklaut wird, auf jeden Fall eine ordentliche Bike-Ass Vollkassko abschließen, kann zwar bis zu 190,- im Jahr kosten, aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, meiner Meinung nach.

mfG

dave


----------



## julzzz (13. September 2009)

BergabHeizer: Wird bei 2 Session 10 n bisschen schwer aber in den Keller tu ich hoechstens noch benutztes Klopapier und alte Möbel


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2009)

Kleiner Tip am Rande: bei der Allianz-Hausrat sind Räder immer bis zur vollen Versicherungssumme versichert.

julzzz, was machst Du mit den 3 Sessions, kannste das neueste nicht zurückgeben?


----------



## jojolintzi (14. September 2009)

ne der ahmt jetzt den Kona Verkäufern in "sonstige Bikethemen" nach und erstellt 2 Treads mit dem Namen: "Was ist mein Trek noch Wert?"


----------



## crankriders (14. September 2009)

oh yeaaahh


----------



## julzzz (15. September 2009)

Hey Jungs,

na ich denk 2 Frames gehen zum Pulvern, einen behalte ich als Ersatz. Da ich echt super klarkomme mit dem Rahmen und einer wird wohl verkauft, zusammen mit vielen anderen Parts. ;D Aber ich glaub ich brauch noch son "Man of the Year Pic" mit meinen 2 Sessions im Bett und Freundin davor   

TigerClaw: Allianz ok werd ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## La Kaz (25. September 2009)

Jo! ich bin auch bei der allianz bike ist mitversichert bis zu 30.000 glaub ich. Das ding kost mich 68 im jahr und ohne das bike wären es 60 also peanuts!
Man ich wohne in der Südstadt und man sollte irgendwie ne Alliance gründen die hier die augen offenhält hier passiert zu viel Mist und Cops hab ich hier noch nie gesehen außer ich hab sie selbst gerufen...! 
Mist alter wenn mir einer die Mühle klaut knall ich durch, trotz versicherung!!


----------

